# DIY Cave :)



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

so i was searching the net on some DIY caves... and came across a neat idea with the pvc pipe, at first i was thinking pvc 4" pipe and then use some silicone to stick on the crushed coral i have all over the white pvc pipe (used a white pipe cuz i have white sand) but then found out that the crushed coral wasnt a good idea as it will crank up the ph level and what not in the water ... so didnt use it, decided between just havinga white pvc pipe in it bare or rub silicone all over it and put the sand all over it that i have inside the tank took about 3 days or so for all the sand to dry......i didnt use silisone tho i ended up using a Lepage aqaurium glue.... http://www.lepageproducts.com/ProductDe ... px?pid=132

but ya i guess it doesnt look too bad, might look different once it is in the tank and i have a couple rocks and a plant beside it tho... but here are a few pics for you's.. what you guys think ?it ok to say it sucks too hahaha wont hurt my feelings....


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

There are million of different methods and ways to make DIY decor, i (like to brag) feel like i am pretty handy when it comes to DIY decor, but then again next to some of the real artists world wide im about to leave the aqua-hobby everytime i see their inventions.

Your "idea" is a method that has been used for a long time, and alot of people find it very neat, both for the looks and for the use.

Personally im not a big fan of pibe decor, however your end result will defiantly be a great contribution to most tanks!

So good job.

Regards.


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

I did something similar with a 90Ã‚Â° piece of gutter and loved it before I put it in the tank... That being said the sand feel off in no time and it looked like a white pipe... I like natural look so it want for me. Looks good and maybe the aquarium glue will hold better than silicone.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

About 2 years ago, I did the exact same thing you did. 
Even cut the section out of one side. 
This works great for sticking it into the sand substrate. 
However, after the 1st application, I let it dry, and applied 2 more coating of silicone and sand.
The extra weight also helped keep the PVC weighted down. 
At first, they don't look to good, but after about 9 months in the tank, mine are covered with a nice coating of green algae. 
Like many others have said - its all about personal preference.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks guys, I'm super excited to see it in my tank with couple rocks beside it and a plant  haha...

I hope the pipe sinks tho  haha but ya I cut the bottom out to stick it in my sand better, and got this pipe and such for when I get my new black ghost knife fish


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

Since you have sand on it, its to late now, but something to think about for next time. 
In one of my earlier 48" long tanks, I took a 36" piece and at random points drilled in many 1" holes. 
I then covered with silicone and sand. 
I placed the pipe horizontally in the tank and piled up rocks against and over it. 
When done, the pipe was hidden by the rock. You couldn't see it. 
It created a support system for the rock + gave the fish a 36" tube to swim thru. 
The random holes offered escaped or entrance when needed.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

chmey said:


> Since you have sand on it, its to late now, but something to think about for next time.
> In one of my earlier 48" long tanks, I took a 36" piece and at random points drilled in many 1" holes.
> I then covered with silicone and sand.
> I placed the pipe horizontally in the tank and piled up rocks against and over it.
> ...


Oh that be a cool idea too, I also thought if I like the looks of this in the tank and the fish love it I thought about doing a 45deg or 90deg elbow for in there as well...


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

pics?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

deaver said:


> pics?


huh ? pics of what ? lol... i havent put it in the tank yet, gott wait 48 hrs before putting in the tank


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

deaver said:


> pics?


 :-? :-? :-?


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

from others, who said they have done similar.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

here are a couple pics of the pipe in the tank after putting it in today, i think i wanna put a plant in behind the pipe between the rock and pipe... what you guys think it looks like .... pretty sure a plant will compliment it


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Make more! bet your fishys love it


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

123vb123 said:


> Make more! bet your fishys love it


Ya I'm wanting to do 45deg for the right side of the tank, but the one I just did used the entire tube of glue I had hahahaha, I think it looks alright... Look even better with a couple plants around them tho.... What kinda plants you's think will look good with or around em....


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe foam would be cheaper in the long run, as for plants, id say it depends on the fish



Rob1984 said:


> 123vb123 said:
> 
> 
> > Make more! bet your fishys love it
> ...


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

123vb123 said:


> Maybe foam would be cheaper in the long run, as for plants, id say it depends on the fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foam ? Like what ya mean by that ? I just want a few plants that have similar looks, I don't like the super stiff really fake lookn ones.... I have a somewhat stiff one and it looks nice more natural green and then the far right plant is a reptile plant very soft and flows and looks real as ya can get


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Rob1984 said:


> 123vb123 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe foam would be cheaper in the long run, as for plants, id say it depends on the fish
> ...


When i say foam i mean polyurethane, be sure to get the aquasafe one! Its a bit more pricey than the regular one, but defiantly cheaper than silicone, over here that is. You just rub it and dip it, let it cure and your good to go.

As for plants, doesnt some cichlids dig up the plants? What fish are ya holding


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

123vb123 said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > 123vb123 said:
> ...


So just rub the foam and I'd dip the pvc pipe ? Doe it have texture or ? I have my bottom substrate sand glued to the pipe there now, ya cichild dig plants up, these plants are plastic with waited botttoms so far none bothers with the plants.. And yes everything in my tank is a cichild of some sort.. Except one...


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

no offence, i don't like it the way it is now. i'd like to see it when it looks more natural with algae all over it, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

deaver said:


> no offence, i don't like it the way it is now. i'd like to see it when it looks more natural with algae all over it, but thats just my opinion.


That isn't nice  haha naw man its cool I agree I think it'll look too cool with some alge on it here and there for sure just gotta give it time..


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Not a bad idea for an instant cave.
Good job.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea id try that Rob!
Gone cost you twice the price of the whole tank if your gone make 20 pibes with a tube of silicone for each lol


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

123vb123 said:


> Yea id try that Rob!
> Gone cost you twice the price of the whole tank if your gone make 20 pibes with a tube of silicone for each lol


Wasn't a full tube of silison I used was a full tube of the lepage aquarium glue... Prolly the size of 2 travel size toothpaste tubes 2gether...


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Rob1984 said:


> 123vb123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea id try that Rob!
> ...


ic, totally missunderstood your first post then  Price might not be such a dilemma with lepage glue? I dont know. Anyway, make more and stack them.. and as a member said earlier, will look good with algae on them, you might even be able to grow some plants around them, that way it will look way more natural id say.

Regards


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

123vb123 said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > 123vb123 said:
> ...


Yep should look a lot better with some algea growing here and there that may take awhile to happen lol, as for plants I'm trying to find some nice fake plants some silk or really soft to the touch kind like I have now, real ones isn't the best as the cichilds in there grab the fake one and shake em lol..not sure if I'd want to have some that get stacked as only a few of the fish want/like to hide, and there are a few different spots for em to get under now...


----------

